# Deploying Java servlets under X



## mkirsten (May 12, 2001)

I've programmed Java for a while and want to start making servlets under Mac OS X. I've downloaded the classfiles and my servlet compiles but what's next?

I would like the servletpool to be run under JavaVM together with Apache, but I haven't found a servletpool written in Java. I've only found something called "Tomcat Jakarta" at http://www.java.sun.com/products/servlet and no java programs or BSD binaries.

Have anyone got this to work or know where to find server software for running servlets under Mac OS X?


Markus


----------



## TimMcG (May 15, 2001)

In order to run jsp or servlets on OS X, you need a servlet engine.The servlet engine normally acts as a module for Apache. Any requests for jps/servlets to Apache get passed to the servlet engine for processing. 

Tomcat is the reference implementation from the Jakarta project, and works very well. Tomcat is an open-source project. Many books on servlets and java server pages use Tomcat in the examples.

For a small license fee, Resin from Caucho is great. (www.caucho.com) Resin can work as a stand-alone server, or as an Apache module. 


The best place to start looking for jsp/servlets on the mac is www.jspformacs.com

Hope this helps


----------



## barez (May 24, 2001)

If you are developing servlets and/or jsp you can use an easy web server such as orion.  This server is able to run jsp and servlets. You can download from orion web page here http://www.orionserver.com/ 
It is quite easy tu run it, it will create a folder called orion and you can run it with : java -jar orion.jar (remember tu copy tools.jar from jdk1.3/bin/lib )
If you have any question please pm or email me.
You can download orion server from HERE


----------

